# Power Filter? (HOB Filter).



## davemonkey (Sep 21, 2008)

I use HOB on my tank and I do think I lose some CO2 from surface agitation. I keep the agitation to somewhat of a minimum by keeping the tank as full as I can get it.

There are plenty of people who have successful planted tanks with HOB filters. I would prefer a canister on mine, but if the $$ isn't there, don't sweat it. :icon_smil

-Dave


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

Unless you have your tank packed like a sardine tin, you needn't worry about outgassing CO2 produced by the fish.  

Surface movement is important to both high-tech and low-tech tanks, HOB filters are fine.


----------



## blackrocks (Dec 16, 2008)

Yea the Canisters are a little more pricey for me especailly around this chirstmas season.
Do you usually jus top off you evapourated water? it seems as if frequent water changes adds C02 to the tank and this fluctuation of C02 causes algae. What method to you use for maintaining ur low tech aquarium?


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

when the water evaporates just replace it so that you don't have a waterfall from the hob filter.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I've got HOB filters on all my low tech tanks ATM, they all have waterfalls, and all have surface agitation. I've never noticed any algae issues in any way associated with water changes or top-offs.


----------

